# muay thai technique



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 11, 2006)

just something i wrote up when i was bored , probably half wrong as i have only been doin muay thai for a few months this is the stuff that i learned:


*Muay Thai
 
Stance
*Orthodox (left foot forward)
Southpaw (right foot forward)
 
*Techniques (offensive and defensive)
 
Punches (medium/short range)
*Straight Jab
Rear straight punch (after jab)
Leading straight punch (after rear punch)
Rear hook (after jab)
Lead hook (after jab)
Lead uppercut 
Rear uppercut (after jab or lead uppercut)
* 
Kicks (medium/long range)
*read roundhouse/Thai kick
lead round/Thai kick (after skip or switch)
Lead Push kick/teep/horse kick 
Rear push kick/teep/horse kick
* 
Knees (close range)
*Rear long knee 
Lead long knee (after skip or switch)
Rear Round/side/monkey knee
Flying knee
Flying knee (switch legs in mid air)
* 
Elbows ( very close range)
*Lead Round/side elbow
Rear round/side elbow
Lead downward elbow
Rear downward elbow
Lead upward elbow
Rear upward elbow
* 
Clinch (grapple)
*Swing/shove/turn using leg at pendulum 
Skip knees
Monkey/round/side knees
Long knees
Side skip knees
Elbows
* 
Grapple defences (non technical names)
*Getting into your opponents clinch (reversing the clinch)
Leg into opponents stomach (defence against knees)
Pushing opponents arm over (getting out of clinch/counter with elbow to head
* 
Defence/counter against punches
*Straight punch/jab - push elbow sideways , knee to stomach or chest
Straight punch/jab - push elbow sideways , punch to head
Straight punch/jab - catch/jam the fist
Hook - guard side of head
* 
Defence/counters against kicks
*Teep - catch heel , kick back of knee (trip)
Teep - catch heel , downward elbow to knee
Round/Thai kick - block with bottom 2 ribs (turn body)
Low Thai/round kick - shin block
* 
dodges
*Bob (head movement) 
Slip 

 
*Principles of techniques and movements

punches
*Guard should always be kept up
* 
Jab (lead)
*Quick , sharp , fast recoil
Disrupts rhythm , can follow though with another punch
Lack of power
* 
straight punch (lead or rear)
*Arm reaches almost fully straight when you hit target
Follows after jab
Rear punch without a jab before it is hard to land and easily seen coming
Lead punch follows after rear punch
* 
Hook (lead or rear)
*Arm is bent 90 degrees
Whole body should move/be put into it
Follows after jab
* 
Uppercut (lead or rear)
*Arm is bent 
Rear uppercut follows from jab or lead uppercut
Lead uppercut follows from nothing



*kicks
 
Roundhouse/Thai kick (lead or rear)
*Very powerful
Whole body should be put into it
Medium (shin makes contact) range
Long (instep makes contact) range
Rear comes from skip or step 
* 
Push kick/teep/horse kick (lead or rear)
*Lead teep is good for defence and attack especially when on the ropes
Good for getting out of bad situations 
* 


Knees
 
long knee (lead or rear)
*Whole body should be used
Foot on floor should rise up as much as possible for more power and height
Short range
Powerful
Switch/skip or step for rear knee , skip is harder to do but more powerful
* 
Round/side/monkey knee (lead or rear)
*Round/inward strike
Easily done
Leaves groin open
* 
Flying knee 
*Gains height
* 
Flying knee (switch legs in mid air)
*Good for a surprise attack 
* 
elbows
*Very short range
Good for catching opponent when he/she goes in for short range attacks
* 
Round/side elbow (lead or rear)
*Fast and powerful 
Rear doesnt need to come from jab
* 
downward elbow (lead or rear)
*Leaves body open
Get opponent on top of nose/head
* 
upward elbow lead or rear)
*Aimed at bottom of law

hope you enjoyed 

any coments , help , feedback or suggestions apreciated

chris


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 11, 2006)

ooops i forgot the lead and rear cross , and also please add some names of techniques that i havent added (ones i will be learing in the future)


thanks

chris


----------



## Jimi (Aug 12, 2006)

If you are going to learn such terminology in the future and have a kru, why ask us in this forum for it? You'll get it sooner or later, I'm sure you can get just as much info from other searches on the internet. You want to confuss your Kru?!LOL He might think he has already taught Kao if you starting dropping terminology on him. Your Kru shoulod be your main resource, not people who may just bs you. Here is one, the Vietnamese low roundkick to the thigh is known as Whip Down The Mountain Kick. Now see if I was BSing or not. You tell us the terminology you are sure of, and I'm sure someone else here may fill in the gaps. Muay Thai terminology is not hard to find. PEACE


----------



## DKSMuayThai (Sep 2, 2006)

I appreciate your meticulous explanations of some of many different stances and strikes, but these are all things you should know initially training muaythai.  Like I said, I do appreciate your attention to the variations involved and if you would like to trade tips and insight on anything we've learned, I'm more than willing to do so.  Overall, great job and I commend you for the quality of your post.


----------



## pinkexperience (Jan 21, 2007)

nice list. very informative.


----------



## King (Jan 22, 2007)

Good write up Chris, I really appreciate your dedication to Muay Thai. Just remember guidelines are good but learning and discovering from experience is still the best way to learn. 

Don't be afraid to start your hand combos with something else other than a jab. Think outside the box, err watch boxers! Practice different combos to have more tools in your arsenal. If you become too predictable somebody will time your punches and you'll pay for it. Plus you don't always need to skip or switch to throw a lead swing kick or knee. You can simply step out to the side (with your back leg) to make enough room then attack with your lead leg. Or better yet, look for moves you can link together like throwing a lead teep after a leg block. 

Oh and don't forget about the most important part of the basics - footwork! Remember if you can't walk without tripping on your own feet then you've already lost. I like to warm up doing 10 minutes of foot work before class.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 22, 2007)

King said:


> Good write up Chris, I really appreciate your dedication to Muay Thai. Just remember guidelines are good but learning and discovering from experience is still the best way to learn.
> 
> Don't be afraid to start your hand combos with something else other than a jab. Think outside the box, err watch boxers! Practice different combos to have more tools in your arsenal. If you become too predictable somebody will time your punches and you'll pay for it. Plus you don't always need to skip or switch to throw a lead swing kick or knee. You can simply step out to the side (with your back leg) to make enough room then attack with your lead leg. Or better yet, look for moves you can link together like throwing a lead teep after a leg block.
> 
> Oh and don't forget about the most important part of the basics - footwork! Remember if you can't walk without tripping on your own feet then you've already lost. I like to warm up doing 10 minutes of foot work before class.


 

thanks for the advice!  i wrote this up months ago i dont even remember doing it! lol


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 23, 2007)

To anybody that has trained for more than a few weeks, I don't know how useful this list really is, but here are a few things I'd like to note:

1.  You might add the overhand right (or left from a southpaw).
2.  I don't really know how you can throw a lead cross.  Isn't this contradictory to the concept of throwing it "across" your body?
3.  You don't have to step or switch to throw a lead leg thai kick.  Watch any Buakaw fight and you'll see it.


----------

